# Code erreur 8072 - sauvegarde disque dur



## calace (20 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Imac 21" mi 2011, et Mac OS 10.8.4 (que je met à jour régulièrement

J'ai un problème concernant la copie de données d'un disque dur externe sur 2 disques durs externes en raid miroir. 

Je fais la manipulation que j'ai toujours fais :
- tout sélectionner du 1er disque dur, 
- faire un copier, 
- aller sur le raid miroir, 
- faire un coller. 

La préparation de la copie se passe normalement, au bout de quelques temps il me demande si je veux remplacer les données, je coche "appliquer à tous" et fais "remplacer". Au bout de 2-3s de copie, j'ai le message d'erreur "Impossible de terminer l'opération car une erreur inattendue s'est produite (code d'erreur - 8072)".

J'ai vérifier les disques durs. Celui qui est seul n'avait pas de problème, ceux en raid avait des soucis (détecté avec l'utilitaire de disque présent sur Mac OS).

J'ai tenter le redémarrage du Mac également, rien de mieux.

J'ai également utiliser Onyx, au cas ou, mais rien à faire 

Si quelqu'un à des idées je suis preneur, 

Merci par avances pour vos réponses,

Cordialement,


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2013)

calace a dit:


> J'ai vérifier les disques durs. Celui qui est seul n'avait pas de problème, ceux en raid avait des soucis (détecté avec l'utilitaire de disque présent sur Mac OS).
> 
> J'ai tenter le redémarrage du Mac également, rien de mieux.
> 
> J'ai également utiliser Onyx, au cas ou, mais rien à faire



Ben, ça n'a rien d'étonnant ! Tu détectes des problèmes sur un disque, je ne vois pas en quoi OnyX ou un re-démarrage pourraient y faire quoi que ce soit, il faut réparer ce disque (ce volume, pour être précis, vu que des disques il y en a deux). L'utilitaire de disque a aussi un bouton "réparer", c'est lui, qu'il faut employer, et faut aussi arrêter d'employer OnyX à contre-emploi, OnyX, c'est un outil de maintenance logicielle, pas de réparation !


----------

